# I have room for 1 person



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Need a body to hunt Cleveland breakwalls Monday morning, 11-13,06. !$ 
Hunt till limits, extream boardom or 12:30 PM.
Need to be at work by 3:00 PM.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

wish I lived up that way


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

where do you live bigjohn? eyeguy and i hunt the wall in cleveland.


----------

